# I wanna see your ugliest slotcar!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought it might be fun to see everybodies ugliest slotcar (ugliest in your opinion). Lets keep it lighthearted, we've all done things with them we wish we hadn't so no "You shouldn't have done that!" comments please. This can be a horrible hack-job, car you destroyed as a kid, or anything that is or once was a slotcar. I'll post mine as soon as I get a pic. I might even send a prize to the one I think is the ugliest if enough people post. The prize will be something h.o. slotcar related.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

here's some uglies


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Come on now...
That AMX is Rebel Rod cool...
I have raced uglier cars than THAT.... 

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That was my first thought too. That AMX is cool!!!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

On Ed Penland's Hall of Shame website, you'll find some "beautiful" examples

Like this one


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

And probably the ugliest one in my collection (but one the funniest to drive) is this modified Countach Micromachine


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Fubar*

Hey Mtyoder-
Here's some buttugly I built as a kid, somewhere between 1970-'72. Falcon from my 1st track in '64. When I hacked it I think it had "hot rod" wheels and tires. Been changed in the 70s somewhere to the tuffones setup. This is the only survivor of all my original cars as I lost the rest in a flood in 1972. It was at a friends house that night for some reason. Around a year ago Phil(Boss9)
did a similar thread he called "fright pigs" and I posted it in there too, but the camera I used then was a P.O.S. so here it is again with better photography!

Hope Y'all dislike it! --- Circle Track DAC

PS- These kinda threads are about the funnest stuff that I've enjoyed here!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe I never thought of cutting up a blazer like that, cool.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice two tone there...
I see that dirt tracks influenced you early...
Scott


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Ah, can we see the chassis for this? Looks rather short....what is it?





zanza said:


> And probably the ugliest one in my collection (but one the funniest to drive) is this modified Countach Micromachine


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*i think the chassis is*

a galoob micromachine


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*The eye of the beholder*



zanza said:


> On Ed Penland's Hall of Shame website, you'll find some "beautiful" examples
> 
> Like this one


Oh No...
This is pretty cool looking to me!

It actually looks quite a bit like The Late Great Jim Shampines controversial and later Banned, Offset Rear Engine Oswego Supermodified...

If it only had his famous paint job, Miami Dolphins blue/green with red white and blue stars and stripes and the 8 ball it would be perfect!

Zig


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Now this is UGLY*










Flea market slot cars are few and far between these days but when you do find them it's stuff like this...

All I know is it's a Marchon of some sort... roadwarrior/suv ???










Or this one... Straight from possum lodge, It's Red Green's racer :lol:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

porsche917k said:


> Ah, can we see the chassis for this? Looks rather short....what is it?


It's a Galoob Micromachine chassis (and also the body is)...the scale is 1:144 !!

It has been modified to incorporate JL wheels and moreover special adapted pickup shoes, as it's scale is narrow than HO (in fact it's closer to "N" scale)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I just found this in the junk box*

I think that this thing started life as a Capri.
I stuffed an old G-Plus chassis under it for the picture.
She is plenty rough....
Also notice the Dodge Charger front bumper.
Gives the car a whole new look, no?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

said:


> Or this one... Straight from possum lodge, It's Red Green's racer :lol:


Zig,
No way, I don't see any duct tape. :lol: rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

RR-you beat me to it on that comment.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is what used to be an AFX Dodge Charger. It had no roof when I got it so it received a transplant.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ugly cars...*

Now that´s a funny thread!

Hmm, I don´t have too many really ugly cars left - most of my early "modifieds" from childhood days were already disposed about 25 years ago. 

But wait, one early example has survived! Lexan Mini (unknown manufacturer) on a G-plus chassis - this car was a killer back then!:










Please note the stickers! They are from an (original) CITIZEN watches - *sigh* I still have the front of that wreck in my junk parts box... :freak: 

And then there´s another car that fits quite nicely in that "ugly cars" theme:










Looks like this Fiat 850 just left the junk yard (or going there?).

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

clausheupel said:


> But wait, one early example has survived! Lexan Mini (unknown manufacturer) on a G-plus chassis - this car was a killer back then!:
> 
> Please note the stickers! They are from an (original) CITIZEN watches - *sigh* I still have the front of that wreck in my junk parts box... :freak:



I remember to have seen this car when visiting your website (which I do sometimes as it's linked from mine), but I never paid attention to this Citizen stickers "transplant" :freak: 

P.S: do you know where I can find an Alpine a110 as the one that resides in your collection (I would prefer a blue instead of the red one...) ?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Cool! Keep em commin.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Surf Wagon*

Years ago, I found instructions in a slot car book on making this land rover type vehicle out of card stock.

Add a camaro bumper, afx woodie front grill and lights, a couple of card stock surfboards and she is ready to go.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Years ago, I found instructions in a slot car book on making this land rover type vehicle out of card stock.
> 
> Add a camaro bumper, afx woodie front grill and lights, a couple of card stock surfboards and she is ready to go.
> 
> Jim


YEP, THIS ONE GETS MY VOTE FOR "CORNIEST LOOKING CAR" WE CAN CALL IT FRANKENCAR.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hahaha. I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but Claus' rusty Fiat reminded me of this one that I have in the basement...

It seems that if El Caminos don't get restored, that's how they end up. 

Actually, this is a resin cast that was in a dollar box at a show because there were bubbles in the bottom of the casting. They looked like rust holes to me...

I have some really ugly painted blobs that I gotta take pictures of...

--rick


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Those really do look like rust holes, and I've seen many. Mostly on my own vehicles. :tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

Found this one in the donor-box, otherwise known as "the morgue". It gave and it gave and it gave. The Willys for some reason, I just seemed to hate, until I recently re-did it. I think it was the color choice and how it seemed to show every imperfection as a darker color. Be that as it may, it (the Willys) is now much higher in the rotation after it's "face-lift". The Fairlane, minus posts and roof, ...well, let's just say is de-commissioned indefinitely.  dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I did a similar contest on my old BBS a couple of years but it was themed "The most filthy slot car". I think the winner had huge hairballs in the axles and some kind of mildew on the chassis.  

I know I have uglier at home but these I could find online:

Lionel slotless:









It's ALF!! I think the car has @ 100 decals on it. More of a joker car than ugly I guess...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I don't know about anybody else....*

but I'm digging the Alf car. dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the Alf car too, I had the same tyco vette converted into a Snoopy car a long time ago, dunno what ever happened to it.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

That Lionel car is ugly! I do like the alf car. It sits perfect on the chassis.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I didn't know Mustangs came with a cowcatcher for a spoiler. Gotta love the web.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Alf car*

Scott, didn't you post that Alf car on POS a few years ago?

(Somehow this makes it look like I am talking to myself...)
Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Scott!
Yep that Alf car was done nearly 10 years ago by a club member. There's probably more ugly ones on the old BBS server.  

Scott V.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

A couple I found in the old BBS archives...

diecast conversion but still ugly. I think somebody photoshopped the image as a 2 door:









Have no idea what this it but is sure is ugly.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Beautiful die cast conversion! All that work for that body? Then mess around with photoshop! YIKES!
No idea what that other car is but I certainly agree that it is ugly (but apparently worthy of silicone spongies!).

Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Slott V...*

Is that Lionel #71 rare or pricey? You could move that baby right off this thread entirely with an alteration here and there....dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> A couple I found in the old BBS archives...
> 
> diecast conversion but still ugly. I think somebody photoshopped the image as a 2 door:


 Umm, the Caddy idea would be me. :wave: I still have that diecast downstairs.

I'm still working on the idea of a Caddy cut down and cast in resin for a Tjet... I got as far as stripping the paint off a JL hearse and cutting the front clip off it. I'm cranky and bitter because I keep getting outbid on Faller Caddys on the 'Bay. 

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Is that Lionel #71 rare or pricey? You could move that baby right off this thread entirely with an alteration here and there....dave


No not really worth a lot, these PowerPassers cars are almost 1/43 (or at least 1/50), bigger than the biggest Marchon cars... I own one BMW that I received with a lot of cars.
I forgott about it for the ugliest car and had chosen my MicroMachine Countach instead. But this BMW is worse, as it can't even be used on my track: the tiny MicroMachine can at least ...
[IMG=http://www.zanzaman.com/slotcar/images_slotcars_big/371.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick-

I have been bidding faller caddies as well. I just lost on that yellow one with hard top. What is your trade name. I'll back off if I see you on it.

Jim


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya you're right- that BMW Lionel is uuuggly. Here's a bottom shot of the 2 Lionel Power Passer cars I have. The cracked, flat disintegrated front tire on the Mustang really adds to the flavor.  










These things made it to my "Weird HO" page. :hat:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*piece of crud from the scrap box*

Heres my Ugliest slot, I DID NOT DO THIS lol..But I can see a future in this.. hmmmmmm... I wonder I wonder....

Stay Tuned......


Coach


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Better hurry!*

Anyone else? It's almost prize time! :dude: I'll wait til Jan. 20th.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Not one of my car (for god sake, noooo!)

A REAL BAAAD ugly soldering iron job, LOL

And imagine some guys are bidding on it, I can't believe it...Even to have a silly vibrator chassis and possibly a good windshield, not worth the bidding.

Will keep track of this auction just to see how much it can raise...

The auction is  HERE


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

i dont know which is ugler they were bolth bult when i was a kid 
in the early 1970 
the truck runs but i need to remount body the mounts just broke 
the tires are the rollers out of 8 track tapes mounted on 4 gear rims
the chevy i chopped than melted than dripped Bondo on it 
dont know what i was thinking at the time i made them 
but i at least i have somthing i made as a kid
Paul


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha Paul I have a rough Idea what you where thinking when you did the chevy.. 


'Boy this Bondo smells Good"

LOLOLOL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Haha Paul I have a rough Idea what you where thinking when you did the chevy..
> 
> 
> 'Boy this Bondo smells Good"
> ...



Good one!! LMAO 

Wes


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

And the "winner" is?...................................


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Winner!!!!*

I'm gonna have to go with jph49 and that blue thing that used to be a charger. Sorry if you dissagree, but it's my contest. Thanks to all of you that participated I really enjoyed looking at these.


MTYoder


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Can we get some more pictures of the winning entry here?
Scott


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

What an honor (I think) to have the ugliest slot car! If I can dig it out, I'll take some additional pictures and post them.

MTYoder, thanks for recognizing the beauty (?) hidden in a car salvaged from the trash bin.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Ugly Charger Modified*

Here are a couple of pictures of my ugly, Charger dirt modified.

Patrick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you sure that it wasn't a Pinto or Gremlin? lol


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

When I took these pictures this afternoon I realized how much the rear looked like a Pinto. Before it was "repaired" and painted it was clear that it was a severely abused AFX Charger. If I remember correctly the red "11" was still on the door panels. Sometimes I can't believe the carnage some people inflict on toy cars. Then I can't believe how much time some people will spend trying to salvage one of them.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Attention MTYoder*

Craig,

Tried to PM you, but your box was full. The Firebird arrived in today's mail. Thanks so much. Little did I ever imagine that the rescued Charger disaster would ever be worth anything. Of all the JL tjet 500s that I bought, the Firebird is one I didn't have. Thanks again for your generosity.

Patrick


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

What better prize for an ugly slot car contest than another ugly slotcar. Don't get me wrong I like the firebird, just don't care for the paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks again. The ugly paint jobs don't bother me. I've become quite skilled with Pinesol and spray cans.

PH


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well alrighty then...
Let's start a new thread with more UGLY cars...
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

It had to be those red tires that gave you the edge.  rr


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

<It had to be those red tires that gave you the edge.>

The pictures don't really do them justice. They are actually hot pink!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Uhhhh. We can start a new ugly car thread if you want, but I think I'll have to pass on the prize duty to someone else. Sorry! :dude:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

We don't need prizes...
We would just like to see the cars!
Scott


----------

